# 1938 Schwinn La Salle on EBAY $0.99 NO RESERVE & FREE SHIPPING



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Jan 14, 2015)

Just posted this beautiful 1938 Schwinn La Salle on EBAY! Who wants to get the bidding started?
$0.99 NO RESERVE & FREE SHIPPING
CLICK THE LINK BELOW

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=111574223289


----------



## bricycle (Jan 14, 2015)

Barber shop oil can Kool....


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Jan 14, 2015)

bricycle said:


> Barber shop oil can Kool....




Did I post the wrong link?


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 14, 2015)

Double Nickle said:


> Did I post the wrong link?




Nope, cuz it's already up to $264.77. Nice bike Tyler!


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Jan 14, 2015)

fordmike65 said:


> Nope, cuz it's already up to $264.77. Nice bike Tyler!




He must have seen other things I've got for sale!


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Jan 16, 2015)

bump


----------

